# where to find 89 awd?



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

What's up everyone? Anyone know where I can find a 89 awd sentra? I've kinda been checking around and haven't had much luck. I would really like to find one, cause I think it would make a great awd car to work on.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hello , well this is a great platform but I m sad to say it's rare as hell too. if u fine them there beat up, disrepair, or just plain up to much money for the car.. get ahold of mike or blownb310 on here do a search. good luck

chip


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, the 4WD feature only came in the wagons, and if you can find one you're an incredibly lucky man. I have never seen one here in Tennessee... I've never even seen a wagon down here! However, I know a guy up in Washington (recycled_toddler), and he owns several and says there are everywhere up there on the Northwest Coast. Good luck finding one!


----------



## stuartdenley (Sep 29, 2008)

*Hey*

Hi, akexnads for your 89 awd sentra you will find in this web site. Be smart buy in auction. Thank you.

Used Cars


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

man northwest coast is pretty far. It would cost me more in travel than the price of the car. It just think it would be amazing to throw my ga16 turbo in it, and have an awd turbo sentra, and talk about a sleeper.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

akexnads said:


> man northwest coast is pretty far. It would cost me more in travel than the price of the car. It just think it would be amazing to throw my ga16 turbo in it, and have an awd turbo sentra, and talk about a sleeper.


http://www.nissanforums.com/forced-induction-nitrous-oxide/142248-4wd-turbo-b12-sentra.html

here u are /wink


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> Yeah, the 4WD feature only came in the wagons, and if you can find one you're an incredibly lucky man. I have never seen one here in Tennessee... I've never even seen a wagon down here! However, I know a guy up in Washington (recycled_toddler), and he owns several and says there are everywhere up there on the Northwest Coast. Good luck finding one!


I can say this is tue for the USDM .. There were other AWD Models .. not to make anyone drool.. lol


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

I spotted a wagon in Morristown , tn and i was disappointed when i stopped to see what engine it had. it was a e16 fwd with the head off and rusted up pistons.......i bet its still there, i may get it some day.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

yes I was aware of blown turbo sentra. He went with the lower kit. I want to use the extreme intercooled kit, and try to turn the boost up to 10-12 lbs and see what it's capable of, I think it would be a great project. And I'm sure it would be a lot cheaper than trying to import a pulsar gti-r.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

the 88-89 sentra wagons were the only 2 years that had 4wd, it actually was 4wd not AWD. see below:

"Even more rare are the four-wheel drive versions of the station wagon, offered as an option in 1988 and 1989 model years. These models featured an electrically-activated 4WD single-range transfer case to drive the independently-suspended rear wheels, making them selectable four-wheel-drive and not full-time four-wheel-drive vehicles."

OEM Surplus Parts At Giveaway Prices! actually has a few of the transfer cases still available,

http://www.oem-surplus.com/nwp/picpages/33100-59M03.html


----------



## Valanda (Aug 12, 2007)

*They made 4WD in 1987 as well.*

I currently own a 1987 sentra wagon 4WD. Manufactured in 12/86. Not sure who said they only made 4WD in 88 and 89, but I have proof of an 87.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

They only made the AWD in 89. the 87 and 88 where four wheel drive, I am only interested in the 89 AWD


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I saw a mint 4wd in a junk yard once. It had a bent valve e16 and the junkyard refused pto sell me that wagon. I would love to see one jacked up on some mud grips. I already pretend my 89 sedan has 4wd as it is.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

Valanda said:


> I currently own a 1987 sentra wagon 4WD. Manufactured in 12/86. Not sure who said they only made 4WD in 88 and 89, but I have proof of an 87.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this will be my new dd in less than a week!!:fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:

did you every find an 89 awd??


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

nope, wish I had though woulda been a fun project


----------



## Eyor (Jul 7, 2009)

*Not sure any of the Sentra wagons were AWD but rather 4WD*

I have an 87 4WD wagon and the pictures I have seen of the 88 & 89's seemed to have the same switch on the stick to activate the 4WD as mine. I am wondering if any were AWD. Not sure, but I thought the Stanza's had AWD but I was not clear that any of the Sentra wagons were actually AWD. I have been reading and am learning new things every day and would like to know for sure "blown310" would probably be the best resource on this topic. His 89 also has a 4WD decal on it so I lean toward none were AWD.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

the 89 did not come with the switch, it was full time awd


----------



## Vizenor67 (May 1, 2013)

*89 nissan sentra wagon xe AWD 3 spd auto*

Omg!!! I just bought a 89 sentra Xe AWD. It is in unbelievably great condition. And payed little to nothing for it. Can wait to fix it up. Now I know there that rare.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Good to hear! And, woke up a four year old thread in the process!


----------



## Vizenor67 (May 1, 2013)

This one has has the option 3 spd auto trans. 4wd all the time


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, they were pretty rare. I've seen only a handful in my lifetime and I worked for a Nissan dealer at the time they were being sold.


----------

